# 4th Adventure Loot:



## DonTadow (Jun 1, 2012)

We just finished Digging with Lies, the party has a bunch of adventures to keep them busy, but what is the loot that would be handed out at the beginning of the next adventure. They want to get paid now.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2012)

Quick copy/paste from the PDF (soory for the poor formatting):

Rewards.​At the end of this adventure, the party’s Prestige with Risur should increase
by 1 step. If they manage to stymie or confront the conspirators
in Vendricce in any way and manage to escape alive, their Prestige with
the Obscurati increases by 1. If they rescue Isobel and get her to safety,
their Prestige with the Unseen Court will improve. It’s very unlikely the
party’s Prestige with Flint or The Family will change.
At the end of Adventure Three,​​​​_Digging for Lies_, each PC should have
had gear valued at 12,800 gp, not counting anything they hid from an
office audit. At the start of this adventure, the PCs each receive 9,600 gp
worth of stipend and salary. Even though the party levels up mid-adventure,
they will find it hard to requisition rare magic gear so far from
home, so they’re given two levels worth of stipend.
If the PCs are free agents instead of members of the RHC, you’ll need
to make sure they receive the appropriate treasure parcels. One possible
mix would be payment of 1,360 gp apiece at the start of the adventure,
1,680 gp apiece upon completion, plus eight magic items possessed by
NPCs. Alternately, some the payment might be reduced to 1,000 up
front and 1,000 upon completion, with the remaining 1,040 gp apiece
received as rewards from thankful NPCs or incidental loot.​
List of Magic Items as Treasure.​Stats for new items are presented at the end of the adventure.​*​​​​Luc Jierre’s _wayfarer’s lantern_. Level 5. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​Bree’s _butcher’s girdle_. Level 9. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​Ottavia’s headband of roaming thoughts. Level 10.​
*​​​​Cardiff’s +2 amulet of the impeccable spy. Level 10. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​Boone’s _+3 demonic pistol_. Level 11. Pg. xx. This weapon is a
revolver and can fire six cartridge bullets before needing to be
reloaded. Reloading is a standard action, or a move action with the
proper feats.​
*​​​​Verzubak’s _+3 lucky dice ki focus_. Level 11. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​Lya Jierre’s _+3 razorburst rapier_. Level 12. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​An apostate godhand’s _hands of heaven and hell_. Level 12. Pg. xx.​
*​​​​A shipboard mercenary’s _+3 coral plate_. Level 13. Coral plate has
similar stats as gith plate armor (see the D&D 4E Adventurer’s
Vault) —it was made by the merfolk of the Avery Sea and allows​
its wearer to swim and breathe underwater.


----------

